Ask HN: Is there any tailless animal? - screpy
======
jepler
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponge#Skeleton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponge#Skeleton)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinoderm#Skin_and_skeleton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinoderm#Skin_and_skeleton)

------
Someone
Starfish, guinea pigs, capybaras.

------
maydemir
Do you think snake tailed?

~~~
screpy
Yes, if a snake has a head, it also has a tail. I think every animal with a
skeletal system has a tail or a coccyx.

~~~
maydemir
I did a little research. I guess gorillas don't have a tail :) Spider, bee?

~~~
bediger4000
Gorilla (and other Great Apes, like humans) have internal tails. See "coccyx".

